# 69 Hideaway Door Reproductions?



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

Has anyone used the hideway door reproduction parts in conjunction with the original inner grill pieces on a 69 GTO? The grill pieces on the doors are badly cracked and where there is a supposed to be a screw was missing and was being held on with tape somehow (on almost all four each piece). Don't know if time should be spent trying to fix these with plastic or buy the new reproductions ones for $60 each. Main concern is that the mesh lines will not line up with the original inner grill pieces since we were able to obtain an original set of those...


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone at all?


----------

